

Open-Source Software Feels Insecure - obtino
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/06/open-source_sof.html

======
tobylane
It's a valid point, but most of the people that matter have learnt that it
doesn't matter, I believe several governments support open source, nearly all
tech companies do (IBM does a lot, even Microsoft). Most other companies have
little reason to, they need Office. A lot (all?) of the computers aimed at old
people, or nonstandard functions like routers, TVs are clearly not Windows, do
non-tech people think about this? I've taught my parents too much to test
this, what do old people think non-Windows/Mac is? It is all open source.

